# Fletching Jig



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the Bohning Helix Tower fletching jig in Canada preferably in the KW area of Ontario or the GTA.
Thanks in advance,
Frank


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

fastbow said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the Bohning Helix Tower fletching jig in Canada preferably in the KW area of Ontario or the GTA.
> Thanks in advance,
> Frank


My advice is to order one on line. You can even try ebay.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

eBay would be cheaper ! Do yourself a favor and buy a bitzenburger !!!


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guy's


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> eBay would be cheaper ! Do yourself a favor and buy a bitzenburger !!!


Ditto


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

shakyshot said:


> Ditto


Double Ditto...nothing better

Andy


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

fastbow said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the Bohning Helix Tower fletching jig in Canada preferably in the KW area of Ontario or the GTA.
> Thanks in advance,
> Frank


Shooters Choice AKA The Bow Shop has one and there's a big sale coming up 15 th ,16 th, and 17 th .
Glen


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3--d said:


> Double Ditto...nothing better
> 
> Andy


Forsure.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I can also tell you The Bow Shop is replacing their Bitzenburger jigs with new ones... So therefore they are selling their old ones. I bought a used Bitzenburger when I was 13. It was used at the Barnett factory in London... I'm 46 now and it's still going strong. Nothing better than a Bitzenburger.


----------



## BaditCoral (Sep 9, 2013)

Winners Choice cables and Strings.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

BaditCoral said:


> Winners Choice cables and Strings.


That was random


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Off topic but I'd like to know more about your DS 4500. I'm thinking about a new bow and wondering about its performance?


----------

